# Does anyone own this Tchakovsky collection by Valentina Lisitsa?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Is it worth getting? Your opinion(s)?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That's over 11 hours of music in a genre that wasn't one of Tchaikovsky's strongest. However, I assume that dedicated Tchaikovsky enthusiasts will justifiably need this set.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There's a lot of Lisitsa on YouTube, which she self-produced and finally resulted in her commercial concertizing career taking off. You should check her out there to get a feeling for her style.

She has had some difficulties in the US and Canada for her views on Ukraine (she was born in Kiev). She is a partisan of the pro-Russian separatists in the east of the country and hasn't been shy in advertising her opinions on the Internet.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentina_Lisitsa#Controversy


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> That's over 11 hours of music in a genre that wasn't one of Tchaikovsky's strongest. However, I assume that dedicated Tchaikovsky enthusiasts will justifiably need this set.


She even did The Nutcracker on piano, some parts are on her channel with nice scenery too!


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

KenOC said:


> There's a lot of Lisitsa on YouTube, which she self-produced and finally resulted in her commercial concertizing career taking off. You should check her out there to get a feeling for her style.
> 
> She has had some difficulties in the US and Canada for her views on Ukraine (she was born in Kiev). She is a partisan of the pro-Russian separatists in the east of the country and hasn't been shy in advertising her opinions on the Internet.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentina_Lisitsa#Controversy


My grandfather is a Turkish-born Sephardi Jew and I fully recognize the Armenian holocaust, does that make me controversial? She's an awesome pianist, they don't want her, it's all their loss.


----------

